# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  εισαγωγή μικροφώνου σε 12v strobe

## spyrosjd

Καταρχάς Χρόνια Πολλά και καλη χρονιά.
Ψάχνοντας στο ιντερνετ βρήκα μια κατασκευη στρόβου στα 12V. Παραθέτω το λινκ για περισσότερες πληροφορίες
http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-...le-LED-strobe/


Το θέμα μου είναι αν και πώς μπορώ να βάλω μικρόφωνο και να τον κάνω να αναβοσβίνει σύμφωνα με τον ρυθμό.

----------


## FILMAN

Προφανώς θέλεις ένα τελείως διαφορετικό κύκλωμα.

----------

spyrosjd (29-12-14)

----------

